# East Mids June TTOC Meet - Thurs 14th @ 7:30pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all.

Next meet for the East Midlands lot will be on Thursday June 14th.

After a great time last month we're going to stick with the venue and go back to the Carnarvon at Teversal, and hope we get a few more coming along this time. With the weather looking good at the moment it could be a good opportunity to make use of the beer garden for a change!

The Carnarvon
Fackley Road
Teversal
Sutton in Ashfield
NG17 3JA

Full details and menu on here:

http://www.thecarnarvon.co.uk

So, meeting from 7:30pm, who we got this time?

Nick + Julie
Paul
Keith
Phil
Dan
Andy ?
David +1
Steve
John + Carolyn

Nick


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Hopefully I'll be able to attend.

It's about time I got out and about!

Keith.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Great!

I'm sure Paul and John will be there also and possibly Steve, so that's 4/5 of us already.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi

I live in burton upon Trent , would it be ok if I came along

Cheers

Phil


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi there,

I should be able to make this one!

I'll ask Andy (white mk2 TT) if he wants to join us too.

Dan


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi
> 
> I live in burton upon Trent , would it be ok if I came along
> 
> ...


You'd be very welcome indeed!



dtsdesignz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I should be able to make this one!
> 
> ...


Fantastic! This is sounding like a great meet already!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers will look forward to meeting every body

Phil


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

I should be able to make this one too. See you all next week!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Would you mind me asking if it's a lads meet up or wife's aswell ?

David


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Wifes also more than welcome, usually a couple of ladies present at most meets 

I will ring and book a table shortly, so if everyone can just state if they are a 1 or also a +1 so I can get a number to book for.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Phill, I will be coming from the A50 J3, so just up the road from Burton mate it does not take long to get there.

Steve


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

The better half and I would like to come, but she just had an opp on her eye yesterday so it will depend how she feels over the next few days.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok great, hopefully she will be ok to come along next week then, fingers crossed!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yes fingers crossed Nick.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Steve

I go to Mansfield a lot so not to bad a drive me thinks and it gives the tt a good run. 
Really looking forward to meeting every body 
Just hope I finish work in time to drive up

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I go to Mansfield a lot so not to bad a drive me thinks and it gives the tt a good run.
> Really looking forward to meeting every body
> ...


We'll be there all evening so even if you are later it's no problem. I'll book the table for 8pm anyway to allow people to arrive etc etc.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks nick 
I try and get their ASAP on the night

Phil


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

change of plans for me guys/gals.. won't be able to make it as I got my duties changed to cover for another officer :/


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Back from sunny climes so Carolyn & me will be there 
John.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've booked the table for 10 people then for 8:15pm, still meeting from 7:30pm onwards for time to get a few drinks and people to arrive etc etc. We can always add more people on if needed anyway.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Wife is doing fine so we should be there tomorrow night, looking forward to it.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Brilliant news!


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

just washing my hair might be a bit late but shouldnt take long


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

bigbison said:


> just washing my hair might be a bit late but shouldnt take long


Made me smile!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Just got back,
Lynn and I really enjoy tonight, thanks to everyone for making us feel welcome.

Looking forward to the next one. Thanks Nick for setting it up.

Lynn and Dave.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Great time, great bunch.

See you all soon! Hope everybody got home safe.

Big thanks to Nick for organising this and for sticking a bit of tape over a warning light on the dash! (Well I think thats what he did! :wink: )


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all 
Great night, it was nice to meet every body and hope all got home ok 
Car needs cleaning dam rain 
Thanks nick for sorting the night out

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for coming along last night, was the best East Mids meet in a long time!

I've booked some better weather for next month so we can hopefully use the beer garden for the July meet.

We will again be at the Carnarvon @ Teversal on the 12th July from 7:30pm.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nem said:


> Thanks to everyone for coming along last night, was the best East Mids meet in a long time!
> 
> I've booked some better weather for next month so we can hopefully use the beer garden for the July meet.
> 
> We will again be at the Carnarvon @ Teversal on the 12th July from 7:30pm.


Sorry we're in Portugal :wink:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Yep good night, thanks all, I suppose I should say thanks to nick toooo  PS I will give you a shout nick when the clutch needs replacing :roll:


----------

